# Fertility massage leading up to FET



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi everyone, I've just finished the 2ww with an upsetting BFN result, and am now patiently waiting for correspondence from the clinic in regards to the next step. I have two frozen embryos and I want to do everything I can in order for the next transfer to be a successful one. Has anyone had fertility massage, and did you find it beneficial? I've managed to get three spaces with a leading fertility massage therapist but my acupuncturist said yesterday to not waste my money or time doing that. She was very adamant about it. She said massage doesn't go deep enough and wouldn't help at all (I have severe endo). Just wondered if anyone who had fertility massage leading up to treatment could give me some advice. Thanks x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry about your bfn. I hope you can get your fet planned shortly.

I had arvigo/abdominal/fertility massage from Nov 13-Jan 14, and while I didn't get a magical pre-treatment bfp like I was kind of hoping for, I did get pregnant with our fresh cycle even if it didn't last long. I'm sure that's more down to general things like my age though.

So while it didn't help get me pregnant, I thoroughly enjoyed my 3 sessions. I always had better movement afterwards, and my back and pelvis felt looser. It may not have helped with my Endo but I just treated it as a nice treat and time for me to relax. If you are doing acupuncture you will understand that it's always a good thing to be able to relax. 
I had read online before doing it that it is good for helping to free up "stuck" emotions, it helped me to talk about ivf with someone who understood. My therapist was also the one person who told me I'd shut out all hope (she was right, after 3 years of "failure" I had no hope) It felt good to have hope again and that feeling still carries me forward.

Sorry for rambling on, my advice is if you want to do then do so, but be aware it isn't some miracle cure. It is good to talk and be pampered though   and just as a side note, my therapist has amazing success rates, google the baby maker in Sheffield! (she also does reflexology which seems to be her miracle treatment)

I hope your fet is successful regardless of which therapies you do/don't choose to do. Xx


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Mel, thank you so much for your message, it is so helpful and encouraging. The ivf road is such a rough one and I feel less alone when I can chat to people on here. Really sorry to hear about your bfn, it's so tough to except isn't it. Are you also on your first FET wait? 

In terms of massage, you're so right about the whole pampering thing, even if that's all I get out of it, that will be enough. Anything to make me feel stronger and happier than I am right now.

And 'stuck' is such an apt word -in more ways than one! I totally agree with the emotional side of it, but also my endo has caused a lot of things to 'stick' together physically (sorry tmi) and I have read that massage can loosen it up and help with circulation. I say bring it on! I will go in with an open mind and enjoy the indulgence side of it.

Please don't think you're rambling though, it is so helpful to get hints and advice from girls that are going through the same tough times. And thanks so much for your recommendation, she sounds great. I'm in London so have found a specialist here. 

Take care and best of luck with your next cycle 
xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

I've thought about fertiity massage too so would be interested in any info from people. Sorry to hear about ur bfn x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Assuming at least one of our embies makes the thaw, we'll be doing transfer at end of June. It has helped the time pass more quickly since the failed cycle. I always like to have a plan! Lol 
Be aware that fertility massage, if they do it the true Arvigo way, can be quite uncomfortable and you'll be touched in quite intimate places as they manipulate your pelvis and sacrum. I can dig up an old post of mine if you want more info 

xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes please I am interested in that x


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Mel, thanks for the warning re massage, I will go with an open mind! Take care, and best of luck with your June transfer x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks.

I'll copy my post over this evening when I can get on my laptop, it's a long, very detailed account lol
x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

As promised ladies...

"I've come away after my massage feeling kind of strange. 

It was a 2 hour appointment, lots of chat first about my medical and family history. Lots of questions about periods (how old were you at first period, are they regular? Painful? How long do they last?) and sex (is it painful? Do you orgasm every time?) and detailed infertility questions (how long have you been trying? Diagnosis? What treatment have you had? Ever been pregnant?) 

She was an older lady, heading towards 60 but she's been in beauty therapy, reflexology and now abdominal massage for approx 40 years. She was able to put me at ease quite quickly, amazing considering how tense I get with new people. 

She had an electric blanket on the bed and covered me all over with a large heated towel for modesty/warmth. 

The massage started on my abdomen, for what felt like an eternity  I wouldn't go so far as to say it was relaxing or comfortable, but the discomfort was minimal. Apparently my uterus is tipped slightly backwards so I definitely need her help. The lower abdomen got a good working over then she did my upper abdomen, massaging the liver and stomach areas. Again not comfortable but no lasting pain. 

I was then told to flip over so she could massage my back. She did lots of work on my sacrum, pelvis and spine with a good general back massage thrown in. The left side of my sacrum was quite tender when she was working on it, that coincides with the lower back pain I had prior to my lap earlier this year, not sure what the problem is though. The massage continued all around the buttock area whilst massaging the tailbone. 

I was then told to lie on each side at a time where it felt like she tried to pull my uterus out of my body! How she got her hands inside my pelvic bowl as she called it I don't know, I don't think i've ever been touched there before!  it was like she was scooping it out of my pelvis, very strange feeling! 

At the end I was given the self-care instructions and a leaflet. 2 hours for £90. 

Considering how strange the massage was, and how alert I was due to being so curious about the process I didn't think i'd feel very relaxed afterwards but I feel a strange kind of calmness has come over me, maybe it's due to handing my failing body over to someone else for a while? She says she tells everyone to let her worry about their bodies for the next few months and to let the stress go. So that is my plan! "


I told you it was long!!  
x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Do u think it helped? How many sessions did u have? I really want to give it a go but don't really know of many places around me. I've found one place but don't really know how good it is as not hears anything about it. I also hav a tilted womb. Were u told this wud cause u problems? Xx


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

I had 3 sessions as that was all I could fit in from starting it to when I started down reg. She recommended 3-4 sessions. I don't know that it helped physically, I'd never had anyone other than her tell me that my uterus was tilted before and no-one has mentioned it since. Maybe she was just saying it? 
What I can say is that my periods changed after the first session and have never gone back to how they were. Sorry if this is tmi for some... They were always kind of heavy with clots before, after each treatment the next period had lots of gritty, sediment-type stuff in it (I spend too much time checking this stuff out     ) My periods are now heavier but with better quality (for want of a better way to describe it) blood, next to no clots, less pain, more flowy type blood rather than stringy (/tmi end)

I don't know that this helped specifically, I did get my first ever bfp, but it was also my first ivf, the first cycle I had progesterone after o, the first time I've had fertility-specific acupuncture. 
She is the woman who gave me my hope back that this could actually happen for us and for me, that was worth the money alone. 

xx


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Well it does def sound like it did some good with the change in ur periods. For that reason it may be a good idea for me too!  I've just started accupuncture had two sessions so far. Quite interested to see if that makes any difference period wise x


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

It is so interesting reading your experience Mel, it sounds intense but it still makes me want to go along, but I can now go with a clearer idea of what I might get out if it. I also have a tilted uterus which as you know causes alot of discomfort -really hoping these sessions will help  loosen everything up. My specialist is now saying I can choose to have only two sessions but I might stick to three -the more I have the better the outcome I'm thinking. Thanks again x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi roadie have u been told a tilted uterus causes any problems? X


----------



## Rosie Jane (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Missy no I don't think it is a problem generally. I have brought this up with my specialist and also the embryologist during my first and only transfer and he didn't respond with any concerns. Another specialist who was putting a speculum in for an endometrial scratch a few weeks back asked if I'd left my cervix at home!! So it's a little more difficult to get the right position I think but overall doesn't affect the success rates, from what I've been told anyway. Hope that helps x


----------



## missy12 (Dec 14, 2013)

sorry i obv meant rosie on that lat post! auto correct!!!! ha. yes that helps thanks - one less thing to worry about!!! x


----------

